# Burton Driver-X Boots



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

goes on the inside of the boot around the ankles to make a tighter ankle fit if u get some heel lift


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Dood, I have wanted these boots so bad! Please tell us how you like them after you get a run or to in on them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the 06 Driver X's and they are an absolute dream. So comfortable, considering its a stiff boot, no reefing on the laces to get them tights with the speed zone thing, and super responsive. I don't think they would have changed too drastically up till now but that's my opinion on them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet man thanks. I am looking into getting a pair down the road. I remember trying on the 06 ones and I don't think a lot has changed on them


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought mine in April when they were getting rid of stock so I got them for a great price, so I would lose money by not buying them


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I just had a chance to spend a long weekend up at Whistler testing out my new equipment. The driver-X boots are the best boots I’ve had in a long time. Very comfortable for being so stiff, with minimal foot soreness while breaking them in on the first day. They are supper responsive and allow you to hold an edge with minimal effort. I’m using them with Flow Team bindings and I slip in and out very easily and it’s faster then using the Burton si system.

~SB


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

SexyBeast said:


> I just had a chance to spend a long weekend up at Whistler testing out my new equipment. The driver-X boots are the best boots I’ve had in a long time. Very comfortable for being so stiff, with minimal foot soreness while breaking them in on the first day. They are supper responsive and allow you to hold an edge with minimal effort. I’m using them with Flow Team bindings and I slip in and out very easily and it’s faster then using the Burton si system.
> 
> ~SB


You should review the flow team bindings for us


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

i just purchased the new driver x burton boots in november...have taken them out on a couple of runs but they perform way beyound my expectation...definately a stiff boot but that goes to show you the quality of the product...the responsiveness is something i noticed for heal and toe side manuaverability and also they fit perfect in my new rome targa bindings...the only worry i have with the boot is the lace strings you pull to tighten the boots laces because they feel like after many uses it could wear the string and then snap so be wary if you like you laces real tight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*Backup speed laces*

The boots are worth the investment, though if the laces break.... your day is screwed. Go to your local REI, have them find some hi tension cord for back up. Anyone know where you can get an extra set of laces? The local board shops can't even get them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

came across this review about the Burton Driver X at the following link:

The Burton Driver X is Stiff Competition


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried them last year. One run and that was it. Brought them back that day. Not for me at all. Way too restrictive. Rome Marshall is my favorite. Soft, responsive, comfortable out of the box, 0 heel lift.


----------

